# N. Jersey OS Show & Sale Jan 16-18



## RNCollins (Jan 3, 2015)

Is anyone going??

http://njorchids.org/annual-show/2015-show/

Vendors include

Piping Rock
Ten Shin
J & L
Parkside
Kelley's Korner
New World Orchids

See above link for more vendors


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 3, 2015)

I will be there on Saturday (1/17).


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 3, 2015)

Just tonight I sent a small pre-order list to Ten Shin, mostly paph. micranthum. It's a hike for us but plan on going as long as the weather holds out. I figure one of the three days should be good for travel. Sleeting outside, here at the moment. One never knows what the weather will bring.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2015)

I will be there Friday for judging and to buy the nicest plants!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 3, 2015)

I'll be there Sunday afternoon to pick up my native orchid educational display


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 4, 2015)

The NJ site is showing that they are open at 9 on Friday. Is that just for judging or is the show and sales area open at that time? On another not Mat got back to me within one day so things must be back on track with Ten Shen.


----------



## Clark (Jan 4, 2015)

Doubtful.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 4, 2015)

I would love to be there right when they open like I did last time, but this year I will go on sunday since that's the only ride I could find. 
Oh, well.. I'm not looking to buy this time anyways, so I'll just enjoy looking at the display tables.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2015)

Where are you in NYC?


----------



## RNCollins (Jan 7, 2015)

I haven't decided yet if I am going...

I think I'll save my budget for the Woodstream open house :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2015)

Bob The judging is Friday AM so the sales area will be open 10AM earliest. Maybe a little earlier. you can ask one of the vendors what time they were told. 

Carol, if you arfe going to WSO and we are carpooling we should start to make plans.  Thanks.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 8, 2015)

i would like to carpool to wso on saturday, i can hold other people's orchids on the way back if necessary but no guarantees that some of them might 'shift allegiances' on the way back 

I can meet wherever you would like along the way, split gas and even pay for dessert and the tip if we stop somewhere for lunch/dinner. I don't mind getting an early start

i think when i helped clerk for the judges at last year's njos show, there were so many judges the judging didn't take that long. the aos final judging did take a while afterwards but was in a different area and the show/sales area was then open


----------



## RNCollins (Jan 8, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Carol, if you arfe going to WSO and we are carpooling we should start to make plans.  Thanks.




Hi Eric, 
I sent you a PM


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2015)

OK< I just saw this and will call Charles to see if he wants to ride his bike in earlier and stay over or whatever..


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 8, 2015)

NYEric said:


> OK< I just saw this and will call Charles to see if he wants to ride his bike in earlier and stay over or whatever..



 I think I'd get about 1/4 mile in this weather before I froze and turned around. 
You all will be driving right by me so I could meet along the way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNCollins (Jan 8, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> I think I'd get about 1/4 mile in this weather before I froze and turned around.
> You all will be driving right by me so I could meet along the way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Charles,

I'm meeting Eric and Neil in Manhattan. Where are you? I can pick you up on the way.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2015)

He lives in south New Jersey.
BTW, don't worry about the weather. Patterns from this previous year point to mid fifties in near future!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 8, 2015)

yes, 50 above, then 50 below, then 50 above..... 

I live in elmer nj zip is 08318, i'm 20 miles from the delaware memorial bridge, where 295 heads across delaware river to delaware, which is just south of camden and philly sort of. I could meet anywhere in that corridor heading south but I heartily suggest taking 295 around philly anytime instead of I95 because that's a mess around the city and really bumpy besides. Traffic is always slow. Also an alternative route could be to take Rt301 down through delaware and into eastern maryland which is closer to woodstream, taking 295 and this avoids philly and baltimore/dc and though maybe a few minutes longer often removes several other headaches

eric, i'd love to come by for a visit and check out other food places (and to see which orchids are flowering) but since i've moved it's a bit of a drive and in this case the other direction.

hey guys, Troy Meyers just let me know that some seed I sent in to flask from Mike (Stone) here is ready, flasks are ready to ship. The plants are dendrobium falcorostrum and dendrobium nugentii; any interest? If you want to check them out, head to meyers conservatory and look for den falcorostrum and nugentii and my name


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2015)

This thread is somewhere over Cuba !


----------



## RNCollins (Jan 9, 2015)

NYEric said:


> This thread is somewhere over Cuba !



This isn't even in the Woodstream thread! :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2015)

Shoot. I just realized that I won't have a car by Friday and NJ Transit Boonton line only goes to Montclair State Univ. I have to see if someone can pick me up to go to the show from there.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 13, 2015)

If on Sunday I could pick you up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks. i am going to the Manhattan OS meeting tomorrow and will try to set up a ride from there.


----------

